# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > MEMBER'S CYCLE RESULTS >  Incredible Anavar Experience

## Random

Ok guys, my journal begins...lets see...my stats are

23 years old 5'5 been bodybuilding for 7 years and training seriously for 8 years, never had any lay-off time longer than 4 wks from injuries. I started this cycle at 180lbs and 10% Bodyfat..this is my 3rd cycle. I am using Var alone at 60mg ED, my plan was to run it for 6 wks as a test run for my contest cycle later this summer---but i might run it for 7 or 8 wks. i am taking a multi vitamin, niacin, tribulus, cholesterol support formula, creatine, whey protein blend, No2, saw palmetto, dutasteride ED, vitamin C and E, Liver Detox Formula. My diet is the same every single day. It ranges from 3500 calories to 4,000 calories. I eat clean and i include a cheat meal once every 2 wks which usually is cheesecake. I eat every 2.5 hours. I will also be posting a blood test result sometime next wk after my appointment. ok here we go..

----------


## Random

I recorded mostly my first lifts on each day because i usually start with a power move or compound movement..i started this cycle fairly weak, because i was just recovering from a back injury and i started the cycle after a couple months of hard training injury-free.My training split started with 

monday chest/ tris

day 1 chest/ tris rack incline --set 1 185x8 reps
set 2 195x5 reps
incline dumbells set 1 75lb 10 reps
set 2 65lb 10 reps
set 3 65 lb 8 reps

keep in mind, these are just the first and second exercises that i recorded....day 1 i already started to feel a bit stronger with a better pump...

----------


## Random

day 2---back pull-ups wide grip---set 1 9 reps
set 2 9 reps
t bar rows--- set 1--3 plates +10lb 
slow reps 2 sets of 12 reps

at this point i was still a little nervous not to re-injure my back but i already felt stronger

----------


## Random

day 3 was quads....i still cant do regular squats heavy since it puts too much pressure on the disks but i can front squat as heavy as i can go...

day 3 quads no belt back squats 2 sets 185 for 8 reps
front squats 175x8 205x8 225 x6 235x4
(last workout 155x8)

already there was a huge increase in front squats and i felt really strong here...

----------


## Random

day 4 shoulders and biceps  military press--set 1 --115x10 reps
set 2--135x8 reps

laterals---set 1 --25lbx10 reps
set 2---30lbx 8 reps

barbell curls---set 1 95lbx 6 reps
set 2 105x10 reps
set 2 115x10 reps

----------


## Random

already during wk one i was experiencing HUGE recovery abilities, ---and i normally have the worst recovery of any human being no matter what supplements i take.( its always been that way) however my Chest was completely recovered by Friday...usually recovers later saturday or late sunday...

----------


## Random

wk 2 began chest and tris rack incline set 1--185 for 10 reps 
set 2--185 for 8 reps

hammer incline--set 5--110lbs for 10 reps


already my reps were increasing on my incline and i started getting more vascularity and longer pumps that lasted hours after my workout

----------


## Random

wk2 for back day...only increase was pull ups since i usually start with them... these sets were alot easier than last wk

day 2 --back close grip pull-ups 3 easy sets of 10 reps

----------


## Random

day 3 day 3-- Quads squats set 1--185x6
set 2---205x6
set 3--225x6
set 4--235x6

front squats set 1--185x8
set2--185x8
set 3--185x8

thats about the heaviest i can go right now on regular squats without getting an injury...and after those i had way more endurance as i was able to rep out 185lbs on front squats easily...this wk i had a Massive increase in recovery and for every muscle it only took 3 days to recovery when it used to always take 5-6 days to recover, i also started to get really hard pumps in my legs and arms...this stuff is just awesome. In My Honest opinion, already its the best compound ive ever used, no other steroid has helped my recover this fast, none for me...

----------


## Random

day 4---shoulders and biceps military press set 1--115x10 reps
set 2 135 for 10 reps (easy)
set 3 145 for 10 reps

front raises 3 sets----25lbs 12 reps
30 lbs 12 reps
35 lb 8 reps

biceps barbell curls--115 lb for 10 reps
1 minute rest 105 lb for 10 reps


my military is already up 10 lbs in a wk...

----------


## Random

as you can see my strength and endurance has gone up huge since i started, and this is only wk 2....

----------


## Random

wk 3 i started a new routine to change things up a bit....

wk 3 ------ new routine-------chest---incline dumbells--set 1--75lb for 10 reps
----set 2 80 lb for 10 reps
----set 3 80 lb for 8 reps

hammer decline---set1--90lbs per side--12 reps
100 lbs per side--10 reps
115 lbs per side--10 reps

hammer incline--set 1----90 lbs per side--10 reps
-----90 lbs 9 reps

----------


## Random

day 2 --back -----t bar rows (with 25lb plates to get a bigger lat stretch)-----set 4 7 plates for 10 reps

----------


## Random

day 3--shoulders triceps military press--set 1 135x10 reps
set 2 145 x10 reps

close grip--set 1 185 lb x 10 reps
set 2 185 lb x 10 reps

1 arm overheads 1 minute rests 25lbx 10reps

----------


## Random

day 4--quads front squats ---175 x10 reps
185x 10 reps
195 x 8 reps
225 x 8 reps
275 x 3 reps


this day there was a huge increase in strength!! a month ago i was only getting 155lb on front squats!!!

----------


## Random

this day i did an intense type workout...heres how it went

week 4

day 1---chest------incline dumbells set 1 70lb for 10 reps
set 2 75 lb for 8 reps
set 3 85 lb for 8 reps

flat dumbells --set 1 --70 lb for 10 reps
set 2 70x 12 reps
set 3 70x 9 reps

i had a pump still 6 hours later....

----------


## Random

barbell rows is another one i gotta watch out for since ive really gotten hurt from these even using light weight, so i did a couple light sets here...i do these real slow to get a good contraction..( i know its sad weight)

day 2--back barbell rows set 1 135 x 12 reps clean form
set 2 165x 12 reps
set 3 165x 12 reps

----------


## Random

day 3-- shoulders dumbell press---55 lb for 10 reps
60 lb for 10 reps
65 lb for 10 reps

----------


## Random

day4 --arms close grip 205lb for 8 reps
185 lb for 10 reps
185 for 8 reps

my close grip is up about 20 lbs!!! at this point every day is better than before, i have a constant pump all day long!!! during the workout you just get sick sick pumps that hurt and it feels like your arms could explode at any moment!! i work at a nutrition store and every time i pick up a small bottle for a customer my arms get engorged with blood!

----------


## Random

i am also very cut now...the var seems to melt fat of the midsection and legs for me...people think im dieting when im not at all! i do NO cardio at all until i start my contest diet.. heres a couple checkpoints

day 11 ~187 lbs 9.2 % Bodyfat
day 23 ~189 lbs
day 29 ~189 lbs
day 34 ~190 lbs


by day 11 i was already up 7 lbs!!!! and looking way more cut too

----------


## Random

leg day went awesome again, i feel like the energizer bunny! it really increases your endurance as well as strength...

day 5 ---legs front squats 175lb for 6 reps
205 for 8 reps
225 for 8 reps
275 for 4 reps
225 for 8 reps
squats 165 for 12 reps
185 for 10 reps rest pause
185 for 10 reps rest pause

----------


## Random

wk 5 day 1 chest---rack incline	set 1 155 x 6 reps
set 2 205 x 8 reps
set 3 215 x6 reps
set 4 195x8 reps

flat dumbells 2x 10 reps 75lb

my rack inclines are up about 25-30 lbs...

----------


## Random

day 2--back t bar row with 25lb plates set 1 4 plates for 10 reps
set 2 6 plates for 10 reps
set 3 7 plates for 10 reps
set 4 6 plates for 10 reps
set 5 5 plates for 10 reps

----------


## Random

day 3 shoulders military set 1 135 for 8 reps
set2 155 for 5 reps

----------


## Random

day 4--legs front squats 205 x8 reps
225 x8 reps
275x 4 reps
225x 8 reps

strength is up again here, another rep on 275 front squats! this stuff is amazing, certainly the best stuff ive used, i put my stamp of approval on it

----------


## Random

wk 6 chest ----rack incline 

set 1 155lb 8 reps
set 2 205 x 10 reps
set 3 185x15 reps

----------


## Random

everything is way more cut now, poeple are starting to ask my if i started my competition diet, and i dont start for another 6 or 7 wks!!! my legs are super cut and i can see my obliques now too, already i have new veins on my forearms , triceps, chest, and legs...this stuff is no joke

----------


## Random

day2 back day--t bar 25plates----7 plates 10 reps, 6 plates 12 reps, 5 plates 12 reps

----------


## Random

day 3 biceps barbell curls 115 for 10 reps
105 for 12 reps
95 for 15 reps
it was awesome this day, massive pumps and veins, absolutely insane pump, new vein every time you flex, massive painfull pump and even more cut......ill keep you guys posted , its wk 6 right now, i think im gonna run it for 7 or 8 wks...

----------


## Random

ok guys, just got back from a bodyfat test...i am amazed!!! var is the best!! i weight 190.5 lbs and 7.9% bodyfat....i started the cycle at 180 lb and 10% bodyfat. Ive dropped about 2% bodyfat and put on roughly 12-13 lbs of muscle!!! all my water intake has been recorded and the same every single day from day 1....

----------


## rodge

i like var myself too but have never ever experienced such gains as you did. 

good job  :Thumps Up:  

-rodge

----------


## G-1000

Hey bro geat job.

Ypu need to get some pic's posted for us.

----------


## MAXIMA5

That's impressive. Just goes to show you how you can eat 4000 calories a day and lose fat if the diet is correct.

----------


## Random

maxima5 yea its all about diet man i agree...im gonna get some pics up soon, what if theyre too large? i do have some videos, would those be too big? ill try and take some pics this wk..thanks guys for the support

----------


## Bytista

awesome log bro , keep up the good work.

----------


## MAXIMA5

> maxima5 yea its all about diet man i agree...im gonna get some pics up soon, what if theyre too large? i do have some videos, would those be too big? ill try and take some pics this wk..thanks guys for the support


Use a digital and shrink them with paint of phtoshop if you have to. Do you have before and after photos?

----------


## LB 35

good stuff man, makes me wanna hop on some var!

----------


## Random

thanks for the support guys, yea i have some before and after pics, mostly videos....um lets see....ill check if i have paint or photoshop, do most computers have paint or those programs? ill try and load some pics 2nite...

----------


## MAXIMA5

> thanks for the support guys, yea i have some before and after pics, mostly videos....um lets see....ill check if i have paint or photoshop, do most computers have paint or those programs? ill try and load some pics 2nite...


gp to your programs under the start menu, then drag to accessories, then Paint should be there.

----------


## Hellmaskbanned

> ok guys, just got back from a bodyfat test...i am amazed!!! var is the best!! i weight 190.5 lbs and 7.9% bodyfat....i started the cycle at 180 lb and 10% bodyfat. Ive dropped about 2% bodyfat and put on roughly 12-13 lbs of muscle!!! all my water intake has been recorded and the same every single day from day 1....



Anavar doing that????  :What?:  

How was your diet? You would have to be eating some serious food to pack on that much size.

----------


## Random

im working on some pics guys..ill be gone for the weekend but ill get some pics and more info on monday...my diet is the same every single day, every day. it consists of about 4,000 calories, 280-300 grams of protein, 500 grams of carbs, and 50-100 grams of fat..i have a cheat meal once every 2 wks

----------


## soccer#3

lookin good, i'd work a lil more the chest tho

post the pics in the picture forum, u'll get good and more response there

----------


## Random

thanks man, yea the chest needs work for sure...

----------


## bball_playa

good work bro! thats it im going to do some VAR sign me up

----------


## Phreak101

Toss in some prop with that var and you've got yourself a real nice cycle. I love Anavar , mild side effects, solid gains, keeps my BP down, doesn't bother my HPTA, not very toxic to the liver, etc.

Good job bro, excellent log!

----------


## Random

thanks alot guys, yea im adding test prop to my contest prep this summer should be good!....

----------


## ProtienShak3

AWESOME LOG BRO !!!!!! subscribed ! anavar interests me the most out of any steriod ive rearched once i feel i have a solid enough base i will more than likely try a var cycle. Im especially interested in your pct when you finish up and the bloodwork you are having done.. any sides so far? You are looking great for sure nice gains keep us updated!

----------


## Random

thanks again man...ill keep posting for sure...no real sides so far..sex drive is down just a bit but with the tribulus and NO2 i still feel fine, i was a little worried about hairloss but i havent seen any yet, and no acne either...right now it seems the longer i use it the more explosive i get in the gym...still havent decided on whether ill go to 7 or 8 weeks but im still getting bloodwork done next week and still doin PCT as well, next run i might try 80mg a day but im guessing for most people 60mg like i did will do wonders...i still step on the scale and wonder how this all happened in 6 weeks!!!

----------


## *Narkissos*

> ok now for the good stuff....this one was taken yesterday...in this pic im 190.5lbs and 7.9% bodyfat...


great improvements  :Thumps Up:  

I don't think you're at 7.9 % tho

----------


## Natural1

> great improvements  
> 
> I don't think you're at 7.9 % tho


Yeah, your abs show pretty decently for your size but you are nowhere near 7.9 bro, not a flame just my opinion.

----------


## *Alex*

hey man looking solid, your bf is way down. hey what do you think about stacking var with test e?

----------


## Random

thanks a lot man! i think its a great idea, the var will help you get those good lean gains....im stacking test prop with var this summer for my competition....id use the test e wks 1-12 then add some var at wk 6-12...at 60mg to cut you up

----------


## BEER WHORE

what kinda of var was it?

----------


## Random

its UGL...

----------


## AnabolicAndre

Impressive dude!

Looking good and great log!

----------


## Random

thanks man..ill keep it updated

----------


## Random

oh another thing guys...i guess some profiles say that you lose appetite while using var...i havent experienced any of that, im still ravenous at every meal but keeping my diet very strict..thats been the determining factor here as far as gains go...

----------


## BajanBastard

Aye, aye Cap'n  :Thumps Up:

----------


## Random

ok guys, halfway through wk 7 and still doin great, i just keep getting stronger on every lift..i wonder when its gonna plateau?!!! alot of new veins showing too! heres a comparison of wk 1's shoulder lifts...today was shoulders and tris...

military press--set 1 --115x10 reps
set 2--135x8 reps

and this was today

military press 145 x10 reps
165x7 reps
145x 10reps

close grip bench---155x8 reps
185x8 reps
205x6 reps
225x 4 reps
tomorrow i get bloodwork done, hopefully ill get the results back soon, then ill post them...

----------


## llsdotmacll

lookin good, keep goin strong

----------


## johnsomebody

> tomorrow i get bloodwork done, hopefully ill get the results back soon, then ill post them...


Absolutely -Var is supposed to be pretty bad on the HDL/LDL levels. I read one HIV study where they were comparing Var with Deca for weight gain -the Var gave as much lean mass and less fat but the study was stopped after 8 weeks (if I remember right) because the Var patients had such bad lipid profiles compared with the deca patients.

----------


## Random

johnsomebody..yea man thats good to know, gonna get checked up tomorrow...ive been taking a large dose of *****s 3, 6, and 9 along with cholesterol support formula and niacin...hopefully everything will be normal...how long does it take to get back blood work results?

----------


## ProtienShak3

I was at the doctor yesterday so i ordered a test level and lipid profile and liver blood work said turn around time was round 2-3 days figured i might as well see what my base was then run a nother before i start a cycle (probably 6 months out) compare and run bloodwork mid cycle like you are and then blood work before and after pct term. 

lookin huge man!!! did u run blood work before your cycle ? im definatly interested in the test and hdl levels you're at mid cycle. 

Still no sides ? keep us updated a var only cycle looks awesome so far how much weight u put on?

If you have done some tbol id be interested to hear your thoughts between the 2

----------


## Random

thanks alot man, yea still no sides, feeling great! i got bloodwork done this morning and my results will be sent to me this week, i didnt run bloodwork before my cycle but everything was normal...so far ive dropped 2% bodyfat with NO change in diet (still at 450-500grams of carbs everyday) and Zero cardio. ive put on roughly 13 lbs of muscle by calculation..i started at 180lbs and 10% BF and i am now 191.5lb and 7.9% BF...all my lifts are up huge and i am way more cut than when i started. I have some new chest and leg veins showing up too! Overall its been just an awesome run, im not gonna run it much longer so i have time to PCT in time to recover then begin a contest cycle for this summers contest. At 60mg i have experienced ridiculous gains in size and strength...and im happy and feel great! maybe next run ill bump it to 80mg for 6-8 wks, ill keep posting some pics..ill probably run it a couple more days then im gonna get bloodwork done again next wk or so..any questions guys just PM me..thanks again guys for the support

----------


## ProtienShak3

you make it sound like the end all be all i want some lol!!! man u look thick as hell keep us updated thanks for the great log !

----------


## BajanBastard

> Absolutely -Var is supposed to be pretty bad on the HDL/LDL levels. I read one HIV study where they were comparing Var with Deca for weight gain -the Var gave as much lean mass and less fat but the study was stopped after 8 weeks (if I remember right) because the Var patients had such bad lipid profiles compared with the deca patients.


I would like to see this study. I've never heard of var being hard on HDL/LDL ratios.

----------


## *Narkissos*

> I would like to see this study. I've never heard of var being hard on HDL/LDL ratios.


ditto.. i don't think it was Var that was used. I believe it was Drol v.s. Deca .

Johnsomebody can you find that study?

Thanks

----------


## *Narkissos*

Looking thick BTW Capt!

----------


## Natural1

Is that all you're taking right now is the var? I havent heard of var causing much acne...... :Hmmmm:

----------


## Random

Thanks Narkissos!...yea thats all im taking is 60mg of var ED plus all the other natural supplements

----------


## johnsomebody

> ditto.. i don't think it was Var that was used. I believe it was Drol v.s. Deca .
> 
> Johnsomebody can you find that study?
> 
> Thanks


No, I'm sorry to say I can't find it among my files. 
I'll do a search and see if I can track it down. I don't want to be spreading false info, esp since I'm leery of Var myself since reading that study.

----------


## johnsomebody

This isn't the same study since it's Var only vs placebo but it brings up the HDL/LDL probs:
http://www.jaids.com/pt/re/jaids/abstract.00126334-200603000-00006.htm;jsessionid=EJOO9ysK3RH9V5q4sMPMFInQHVteH S7MJcXUs5JdmxpHvBhoT8uz!329698451!-949856144!9001!-1?index=1&database=ppvovft&results=1&count=10&sear chid=1&nav=search

In reference to the above study:
"The randomized, double-blind trial among 262 HIV-positive men was the largest study of its type on men with HIV-associated weight loss, according to the study authors.

For the first 12 weeks of the trial, the men were randomly assigned to receive daily doses of either 20, 40, or 80 milligrams of the anabolic steroid oxandrolone or a placebo. They were allowed to receive open-label oxandrolone for the second 12-week period.

Grunfeld says the adverse effects of the steroids were clear-cut within the first 12 weeks. "HDL plummets. LDL goes up. This predisposes people to an increased risk of heart attack. Furthermore, we found grade III and grade IV liver toxicity in some men, which means a very significant risk of serious liver damage." The men's testosterone levels were also depressed. These effects were not seen in men taking placebo, according to Grunfeld.

The researchers observed that in men with the most wasting, the 20 milligram dose was more effective than higher doses in promoting weight gain. Subjects who weighed more and were healthier – and were therefore more like athletes who use the drugs, observes Grunfeld – required higher doses to gain weight. This is significant, he says, because it demonstrates in healthy people, "you need a higher dose to get a benefit – and the higher the dose, the more the toxicity."

Based on observed changes in HDL and LDL, Grunfeld estimates that heart attack risk would be increased 58 percent among men taking 20 milligrams of oxandrolone per day, two-fold with a 40 milligram daily dose, and three-fold with 80 milligrams."

I'll dig around more for the deca v Var one, since it pointed out that deca is way better for HDL/LDL levels by comparison.

Keep in mind I've done 40mg/wk Var myself for 12 weeks, which is when I was doing the research I mentioned before.

----------


## johnsomebody

Here's the conclusion of a study using 20, 40 or 80mg Var/day for 12 weeks:

"Although the investigators note that treatment with the steroid was generally “well tolerated” they note that over 5% of patients had moderate or severe increases in levels of liver enzymes and that “LDL levels decreased and HDL levels increased.” 
http://www.aidsmap.com/en/news/91060...D48F33F51D.asp

I'd recommend anybody doing a cycle with Var get your HDL/LDL levels checked while on cycle (and your liver enzymes as well, though that's harder to do) to see how you're reacting. That's true with any cycle though, IMO.

----------


## *Alex*

so the study was done over 24 week period?dont you think a 7 week period on var is less of a risk on your liver? and do you think milk tisle will prevent your liver enzymes from rising???

----------


## Panzerfaust

Looking good bro, just goes to show you how ****ing big you can look at 190lbs w/ low BF%. The average person would place you well over 200lbs...kick ass.

----------


## Random

muriloninja ...hey thanks alot man...ill keep you guys posted on my blood work next wk

----------


## johnsomebody

> so the study was done over 24 week period?dont you think a 7 week period on var is less of a risk on your liver? and do you think milk tisle will prevent your liver enzymes from rising???


I've always thought it was kinda received wisdom to restrict Var (or any oral) to six weeks or so for that reason. After 12 weeks on it for me my HDL was low and LDL high but it wasn't in any kind of danger zone. Thing is it'll differ from person to person, so you gotta be smart, like this guy is, and get checked. 

You can buy an HDL/LDL self-tester at any big drug store for like $25 -you just put blood drops on a card and send it in and they'll send you the results a few days later. (Make sure you get the one that tests for HDL/LDL and not just total cholesterol only.)

----------


## *Alex*

> This isn't the same study since it's Var only vs placebo but it brings up the HDL/LDL probs:
> http://www.jaids.com/pt/re/jaids/abstract.00126334-200603000-00006.htm;jsessionid=EJOO9ysK3RH9V5q4sMPMFInQHVteH S7MJcXUs5JdmxpHvBhoT8uz!329698451!-949856144!9001!-1?index=1&database=ppvovft&results=1&count=10&sear chid=1&nav=search
> 
> In reference to the above study:
> "The randomized, double-blind trial among 262 HIV-positive men was the largest study of its type on men with HIV-associated weight loss, according to the study authors.
> 
> For the first 12 weeks of the trial, the men were randomly assigned to receive daily doses of either 20, 40, or 80 milligrams of the anabolic steroid oxandrolone or a placebo. They were allowed to receive open-label oxandrolone for the second 12-week period.
> 
> Grunfeld says the adverse effects of the steroids were clear-cut within the first 12 weeks. "HDL plummets. LDL goes up. This predisposes people to an increased risk of heart attack. Furthermore, we found grade III and grade IV liver toxicity in some men, which means a very significant risk of serious liver damage." The men's testosterone levels were also depressed. These effects were not seen in men taking placebo, according to Grunfeld.
> ...


what do vets/mods think about this study? :Hmmmm:

----------


## llsdotmacll

hey i might hav missed this, but are u taking any other supps with the var tabs?

----------


## Random

yea man ...i am taking a multi vitamin, niacin, tribulus, cholesterol support formula, creatine, whey protein blend, No2, saw palmetto, dutasteride ED, vitamin C and E, Liver Detox Formula...

----------


## *Alex*

where did you get the liver detox formula?

----------


## llsdotmacll

u could prolly jus supplement Perfect Cycle as a liver protectant

----------


## MAXIMA5

Those are extraordinary results from 6o mg ED. Very impressive Daniel-son.

----------


## Random

Thanks alot guys...i used the NOW brand liver detox 3 caps per day every day...the Perfect cycle liver detox is another great formula...im pretty confident my liver values arent up that much...ill know sometime next wk...

----------


## AnabolicAndre

wow dude good job with the cycle results look great. makes me wanna try my var

----------


## Random

Thanks man..trust me its good, with a good diet you can make huge gains off this stuff...every day that past i seemed to keep getting bigger while getting more cut..im gonna get some more shots this week...

----------


## AnabolicAndre

The only thing i would advise for next run around, while typically with bodybuilders we consume enough EFA's, I'd drop the niacin (it too can impact LDL levels) AND just throw in extra EFA's. I mean it not really THAT BIG of a deal but its noted var's effect of tryglyceride levels.

----------


## Random

> I'd drop the niacin (it too can impact LDL levels)




i was taking 250mg of niacin per day plus 24grams of o m e g a 3,6. and 9....i dont think niacin can impact LDL levels in a bad way..? any reference? heres what i found...

"Nicotinic acid reduces LDL-cholesterol levels by 10 to 20 percent, reduces triglycerides by 20 to 50 percent, and raises HDL-cholesterol by 15 to 35 percent."

----------


## Ufa

Unfortunately, most drug studies
are done on street people

----------


## Liftnainez

amazing progress bro.. keep us updated on your bloodwork, and pct.. awsome job!!

----------


## *Narkissos*

> "Although the investigators note that treatment with the steroid was generally well tolerated they note that over 5% of patients had moderate or severe increases in levels of liver enzymes and that LDL levels decreased and HDL levels increased. 
> http://www.aidsmap.com/en/news/91060...D48F33F51D.asp
> 
> .


That study is flawed:




> The study was conducted between the autumn of 1996 and the summer of 1998. *Treatment with antiretroviral drugs was not a prerequisite for entry to the study, but if an individual was taking anti-HIV treatment, they were required to have been taking a stable regimen for at least six weeks. The investigators do not state how many patients were taking anti-HIV therapy, nor do they analyse their results according to the use of antiretrovirals*, making it difficult to determine the applicability of these results in patients experiencing HIV-related wasting despite antiretroviral therapy.


Too many variables can explain why the levels were influenced.

The environment was not a controlled one.. namely that is the biggest flaw.

The AIDS patients.. some were using other drugs... some not..

I suspect the flaw is the same in the other study.

Thanks for posting however

~Narkissos

----------


## *Alex*

bump, for blood work results!

----------


## the good guy

nice work

----------


## Random

Thanks bro...more news on the way tomorrow...

----------


## llsdotmacll

lookin foward to it

----------


## johnsomebody

> That study is flawed:
> 
> 
> 
> Too many variables can explain why the levels were influenced.
> 
> The environment was not a controlled one.. namely that is the biggest flaw.
> 
> The AIDS patients.. some were using other drugs... some not..
> ...


Well, people should keep in mind that studies on high levels of drugs like Var are rarely if ever done on healthy people. (Why should they be? They were never designed for healthy people.) 

But I think it would be a big mistake NOT to get your cholesterol and HDL/LDL levels checked during any cycle, esp one with orals involved and esp if you have a history of high cholesterol or a genetic predisposition to it. You always have to weigh the risk/benefits in anything you do in life, but if you don't have the necessary info (and I mean testing), it's not possible to make a rational decision.

----------


## johnsomebody

By the way, CD, your arms are excellent!

----------


## llsdotmacll

i think ur lats/back has shown great improvement as well

----------


## Random

johnsomebody[QUOTE][But I think it would be a big mistake NOT to get your cholesterol and HDL/LDL levels checked during any cycle, esp one with orals involved and esp if you have a history of high cholesterol or a genetic predisposition to it. You always have to weigh the risk/benefits in anything you do in life, but if you don't have the necessary info (and I mean testing), it's not possible to make a rational decision.
/QUOTE]

yea johnsomebody is absolutely right..i dont think anyone can afford not getting bloodwork these days..its very easy to do and a safe plan...thanks again to Everyone for the comments and support guys...

----------


## goldenFloyd

my rat was on accutane for several months with normal blood lipids. Giving him powder anavar from china at a dose of 80mg / day caused his liver values and LDL to increase very significantly while his HDL dropped like an anchor. This is to be compared with the similar increase in liver values (ALT/AST) when my rat drank alcohol excessively one weekend while previously on accutane (and not taking anything else) - there were very minor changes to his HDL/LDL values. Thus, the inflammation of this rat's liver is not necessarily correlated to HDL/LDL variance. The removal of anavar while still on accutane returned the rats levels to normal after approximately 8 weeks. I hope my rat doesn't die of an anavar-induced heart attack. :P

----------


## ProtienShak3

on a 2nd note goldenfloyds rat increased his bench 20 lbs and his deadlift 50 lbs! 

rofl! 

Captin great thread man very informative and you have made some great progress im lookin foward to your bloodwork results . I get mine tomorrow as well to use as my 1st baseline . 

Makes me think a test + anavar cycle mught work pretty good im a search the boards and see if anyone has done that. 

keep us updated thanks man!

----------


## MAXIMA5

> my rat was on accutane for several months with normal blood lipids. Giving him powder anavar from china at a dose of 80mg / day caused his liver values and LDL to increase very significantly while his HDL dropped like an anchor. This is to be compared with the similar increase in liver values (ALT/AST) when my rat drank alcohol excessively one weekend while previously on accutane (and not taking anything else) - there were very minor changes to his HDL/LDL values. Thus, the inflammation of this rat's liver is not necessarily correlated to HDL/LDL variance. The removal of anavar while still on accutane returned the rats levels to normal after approximately 8 weeks. I hope my rat doesn't die of an anavar-induced heart attack. :P


Dude, I have an alcoholic steroid abusing rat also. 
Crazy little mother*ucker.

----------


## goldenFloyd

> on a 2nd note goldenfloyds rat increased his bench 20 lbs and his deadlift 50 lbs! 
> 
> rofl! 
> 
> Captin great thread man very informative and you have made some great progress im lookin foward to your bloodwork results . I get mine tomorrow as well to use as my 1st baseline . 
> 
> Makes me think a test + anavar cycle mught work pretty good im a search the boards and see if anyone has done that. 
> 
> keep us updated thanks man!


my rat did a bit more than that - he was also on RGH - rat growth hormone .  :Wink:  Mousy moral: always get blood work done and don't cycle orals on Accutane. Looking forward to CDs bloodwork numbers.

----------


## *Alex*

bump for blood lab results....

----------


## Random

Hey guys..sorry for the delay..you know how it is with doc appointments...i did get a chance to talk to my doc today and he said everything is within range but my liver values were slightly up..he said it was no big deal and that im doin well... i will post the full results this wk i promise...he is sending my lab results this wk...

----------


## *Alex*

> Hey guys..sorry for the delay..you know how it is with doc appointments...i did get a chance to talk to my doc today and he said everything is within range but my liver values were slightly up..he said it was no big deal and that im doin well... i will post the full results this wk i promise...he is sending my lab results this wk...


good to hear. I just order my cycle of var which i will be doing along with test e sometime in july. hope to get great results like you.  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## *Alex*

> good to hear. I just order my cycle of var which i will be doing along with test e sometime in july. hope to get great results like you.


shit cost an arm and a leg........... :Frown:

----------


## Random

Alex..yea man with test and var you should make good solid gains that youll keep along with cutting up too...im gonna run test prop, var and NPP for my contest in july...im pumped with the results ive gotten, i started cardio 2 days ago and gonna start my diet and contest prep late May...maybe ill do a contest cycle and diet thread here too....later guys...

----------


## Random

Guys its day 7 of PCT and strength is still through the roof...i did pull ups for my first exercise with 20 second rests 3 sets of 12 reps...im still getting INSANE pumps that feel like my arms are gonna explode! along with that i just feel amazing! i feel as strong as a Dinosaur! it doesnt matter what little rest i get between sets i can still train heavy and im the strongest ive ever been at 189lbs! Theres no sign of any lost gains at all..in size or strength..well see how this week ends up but right now im even stronger than i was last wk when i was still on var....

----------


## ProtienShak3

awesome man ! see i have a bottle of phera plex sittin round but im thinkin why bother with that when var has been around way longer with tons more research and easy enough to get. i think you have me sold man! what did your doctor tell you your test level was at?

----------


## llsdotmacll

i think just about everybody reading this forum has been sold on the var

----------


## ProtienShak3

bump for updates!!!!

----------


## MAXIMA5

> i think just about everybody reading this forum has been sold on the var


I would advise everyone not to expect the same results. Var is great, don't get me wrong, but results vary. 
Taurus had poor results with his Var cycle, and Cpt.Dom. had amazing results. If your results are somewhere closer to Dominate's results, be happy.

----------


## Njectable

amazing bro, you've really thickened out, but at the same time leaned up as well, your obviously doing everything right. Good luck with your comp.

----------


## Random

Thanks so much guys!!!...tomorrow i will post my blood work results...

----------


## ProtienShak3

nice we will hold u to it!!!  :Smilie:

----------


## Random

Guys here are my bloodwork results as i promised..

The first number is my actual result and the second set is the recommended range...sorry theyre bunched up..it wouldnt show up right...

Sodium 142 135-145
Potassium 4.6 3.6-5.1
Chloride 104 100-110
Co2 29 22-29
BUN 18 5-25
Creatinine 1.3 0.8-1.0
Glucose 81 70-110
Bilirubin 1.0 0.1-1.0
Alk Phosphataste 72 62-129
AST (sgot) 40 15-35
ALT (sgpt) 73 25-62
Protein 7.3 6.3-7.9
Albumin 4.2 3.4-4.6
Calcium 9.7 8.7-9.9
Total Cholesterol 190 0-236
Triglycerides 105 0-199
HDL 38 40-60
LDL 152 0-159
White blood cell count 4.9 3.5-10.5
Red Blood cell count 5.81 4.3-5.7
Hemoglobin 14.8 13.5-17.5
Hematocrit 44.4 38-50
MCV 76.4 81.2-95.1
MCH 25.5 27-33
MCHC 33.4 32-36
RDW 14.2 11.8-15.6
Platelet 240 150-450

----------


## llsdotmacll

everything is looking near perfect congrats

----------


## llsdotmacll

ur log was great, i hope u decide to keeep another one for ur competition cycle

----------


## Random

Thanks alot llsdotmacll! Yea i was thinking the same thing too..i probly will keep a cycle and contest log and post it..It begins on May 22nd and it will be in this section...im looking forward to it and including var the last couple wks of course!

----------


## ProtienShak3

yea great log my hdl was 38 as well but im not on the juice doc said it was a touch low nothin serious though everything looks great man . great log as well did you have your free testosterone checked?

----------


## Random

Thanks man...yea the doc said im doin great and nothing to worry about..i Feel great too!! i didnt get test levels checked because my dad works at the hospital and would have wondered why im getting those checked out..im almost done with PCT and i feel great, im positive my test levels are normal...

----------


## llsdotmacll

hav u lost any weight or strength at all?

----------


## Random

I havent weighed myself in about a wk or so...ive done 6 sessions of cardio so im probably down some waterweight...i havent lost any strength at all though....

----------


## *Alex*

looking forward to your comp cycle! great LOG my friend.

----------


## Ufa

> Guys here are my bloodwork results as i promised..
> 
> The first number is my actual result and the second set is the recommended range...sorry theyre bunched up..it wouldnt show up right...
> 
> Sodium 142 135-145
> Potassium 4.6 3.6-5.1
> Chloride 104 100-110
> Co2 29 22-29
> BUN 18 5-25
> ...


Blood work looks very good. How long after cycle did you get your blood checked?

----------


## llsdotmacll

sounds great and ur pct is almost over

----------


## Random

I just finished PCT..i got bloodwork done exactly 1 wk after my cycle...thanks for all the support guys...

----------


## rar1015

Hey bro if ya dont mind me asking, what supplements were you taking with the var? I just wanted to know because im about to start a var cycle. Good job man!!!

----------


## Random

Thanks man! yea no problem..i used a multi vitamin, niacin, tribulus, cholesterol support formula, creatine, whey protein blend, No2, saw palmetto, dutasteride ED, vitamin C and E, and a Liver Detox Formula.

----------


## llsdotmacll

did u see any of the negative sides?

----------


## llsdotmacll

hope ur contest cycle goes even better good luck bro

----------


## Random

Thanks again,...no i really didnt see any negative sides...

----------


## Jonnycatz

> already during wk one i was experiencing HUGE recovery abilities, ---and i normally have the worst recovery of any human being no matter what supplements i take.( its always been that way) however my Chest was completely recovered by Friday...usually recovers later saturday or late sunday...


I have similar recovery abilities... (poor) Is this from a Monday workout (in which u normally recover by Sat or Sun?) Also how do you tell that u are recovered or close to it? (soreness gone, etc?) Totally FREAK thighs BTW.....

----------


## Random

Yea thanks alot bro! It usually take me 5-6 days to recover when im not using anything and while i was using anavar it cut my recovery to 3 days and 4 at the most....by day 4 i wasnt sore at all and felt 100% to train....

----------


## Ufa

Shit! After re reading these posts it looks like I need to reorder.

----------


## Random

Yea dude anavar is no Joke! i was so skeptical at first but i found a good deal and no theres no turning back! Its the best compound ive ever used overall for many reasons....recovery being one of the top reason...using test, tren , and Eq i still coundnt get recovery like i did with anavar plus i had huge strength gains....i begin a contest log in one week which of course will include var...im throwin in some test and Nandrolone phenylpropionate too...take care guys...be gone for a wk vacation...talk to you guys in a wk!

----------


## vitor

"Crazy results" for such a mild cycle!!!

Ive seen people getting far less results from stacking huge amounts of Test and Tren , than you got from a var-only run....

----------


## chest6

Quads looking excellent...VERY nice sweep  :Thumps Up:

----------


## PhishStasH

Legs lookin' keen. Nice log. Good luck w/ contest prep.

----------


## eatit

!!! sick legs!!!

----------


## Random

THANKS SO MUCH GUYS, it means alot to get all the great feedback, ill be starting a contest prep diary soon..its day 2 for me on the prep..stay tuned...

----------


## [email protected] NYC

awesome... simply awesome..

----------


## Toph99

Quick question. I have a 7 week cycle of var on the way. In general I eat pretty low carb. Would it hurt me to keep the carbs low on a Var cycle as long as I continue to get enough protein???

----------


## moush

hey bro are you going to run it the same length of time whiel you are using test prop? so in other words will your cycle look like this?

wk 1-12 (for sake of # of weeks) Test Prop @ 60mg ED
wk 1-7 Anavar @ 60mg ED

----------


## tiger909

sorry to bump this but what was the pct?

----------


## Random

PCT was clomid for 2 wks, 50mg ED

----------


## daytrader

Nother quick ? for ya CD, ive heard some people having negative experiences with clomid, doyou think nolva only PCT would be alright for 8wk, 50mg a day, VAR only cycle?

----------


## Random

Honestly if i were to change it, i would have done aromasin for PCT with some nolva for 2-3 wks....

CD

----------


## hanibal829

hey captain
sry to bump this back up, but i was just calculating the cost through my supplier and realize that iwas about 500 dollars for a 6 weeks supply without pct?
Is this right?

----------


## Haro3

> hey captain
> sry to bump this back up, but i was just calculating the cost through my supplier and realize that iwas about 500 dollars for a 6 weeks supply without pct?
> Is this right?


no prices on the boards dude....read the rules. those numbers are prolly average for a gym source..i have no idea. i wouldnt pay 1/10th of that...

----------


## trip07

Some sick results from such a mild substance. I recently aquired some var after seeing this thread. So I will be trying this stuff out for myself along with some prop. See how that goes.

----------


## kkrausz

wow those are some serious gains...and the bf loss as well, you better post your pics!!

----------


## Random

> wow those are some serious gains...and the bf loss as well, you better post your pics!!


Post pics? did you not view the thread? there are pics all over it.

CD

----------


## Schmidty

> my rat was on accutane for several months with normal blood lipids. Giving him powder anavar from china at a dose of 80mg / day caused his liver values and LDL to increase very significantly while his HDL dropped like an anchor. This is to be compared with the similar increase in liver values (ALT/AST) when my rat drank alcohol excessively one weekend while previously on accutane (and not taking anything else) - there were very minor changes to his HDL/LDL values. Thus, the inflammation of this rat's liver is not necessarily correlated to HDL/LDL variance. The removal of anavar while still on accutane returned the rats levels to normal after approximately 8 weeks. I hope my rat doesn't die of an anavar-induced heart attack. :P


be nice to the rat bro!

----------


## BGIZZLE8629

hey captain, do you know anything about the var from the forum sponsor source?? do you think it would be worth a try to use that--coming off of a test cycle??

----------


## paesano

bump

----------


## BGIZZLE8629

Bump

----------


## Random

> hey captain, do you know anything about the var from the forum sponsor source?? do you think it would be worth a try to use that--coming off of a test cycle??


Please post a new thread man, this has no relevance here...thank you

CD

----------


## millionairemurph

great thread keep us posted

----------


## Random

Thanks man

----------


## Renesis

With the recent news on how nolva is horrible, do you still recommend a clomid only pct? I am interested in doing a var only cycle in the spring of 08 (some time away but hell still nice to know).

----------


## Random

^^^ Well personally i hate clomid....but there are several options...i guess if i were to do it again, i would use HCG and aromasin HCG for 5 days, and aromasin for 3 wks...

CD

----------


## Renesis

K thanks

----------


## Random

No prob

----------


## Ajc330

damn cap'n you are a great inspiration, everything on you is massive, your legs are so ripped

----------


## lene28

What dose would you run the aromasin at? And if you didn't have access to HCG but had access to nolva or clomid would you use one of those, or just do aromasin only?

Thanks

----------


## nick4ital

CD,

I just started taking 60mg of var ed, I work out in the morning. Do you suggest splitting them up 3 times a day or taking all 60 first thing in the morning? I am also taking 500 mg of EQ and 500 mg of Enan ew.

I have heard and read both schools of thought, just curious how you did it.

----------


## Random

> damn cap'n you are a great inspiration, everything on you is massive, your legs are so ripped


Thanks for the kind words Aj!!!

----------


## Random

> What dose would you run the aromasin at? And if you didn't have access to HCG but had access to nolva or clomid would you use one of those, or just do aromasin only?
> 
> Thanks


personally i feel aromasin for me is the best anti estrogen and the safest..12.5-25mg ED is good

CD

----------


## Random

> CD,
> 
> I just started taking 60mg of var ed, I work out in the morning. Do you suggest splitting them up 3 times a day or taking all 60 first thing in the morning? I am also taking 500 mg of EQ and 500 mg of Enan ew.
> 
> I have heard and read both schools of thought, just curious how you did it.


I suggest taking var 2x per day 12 hours apart...nice looking cycle u got ther, should produce great results!

CD

----------


## Cocklyaev

i cant believe this thread is still going...but in a way i can see why...awesome dedication man, especially to diet...ive always said when i find a decent var source i was going to chomp away at it, and this log proves why.

----------


## bigjamie

Those gains are awesome whats your diet look like?

----------


## thebrakes

> Sodium 142 135-145
> Potassium 4.6 3.6-5.1
> Chloride 104 100-110
> Co2 29 22-29
> BUN 18 5-25
> Creatinine 1.3 0.8-1.0
> Glucose 81 70-110
> Bilirubin 1.0 0.1-1.0
> Alk Phosphataste 72 62-129
> ...


the bloodwork sint terrible, but it's not good either. the items in boldface make it obvious that var isnt nearly as mild as some guys think. i dont doubt that drol @ 75mg would produce very similar numbers as these.

and these were taken a week after a relatively short cycle ended...

i suspect your total chol will go down in a month or two.

----------


## illogik

was the gorilla mad when you stole his back ?

----------


## theflyzman

Wowwww

----------


## Big Man Ati

I threw in 20 mg a day of var to my cycle, and noticed additional fat loss, and became hard as a rock. I love the stuff. if i could afford to, I would triple my dosage.

the stuff is the most expensive out of anything I have taken. but worth every penny.

----------


## maxiimus

now that is some awesome results, impressive to say the least!!! awesome stuff man, really wanna get my hands on some var to give it a go  :Wink:

----------


## Freakyboi

can i ask where you gotch your avar from? thanks cuz i also want some... can pm me ?

----------


## **Middleweight**

What was your libido like on a var only cycle? I have a girl and she's a [email protected]#$'n hornball. I've done nolv and clomid in the past and want to try the aromasin , hcg approach. My number one worry is acne and hairloss!!!! That's why I don't want to add t-prop in there. Not even at a low dose. Will dutasteride taken during cycle and during PCT affect anything. Sorry for all the ?'s. Btw, your beast dude! Keep it up!

----------


## **Middleweight**

bump

----------


## haskell954

Awesome results

----------


## texasmk4

shit man ****ing awesome!!!! good job. this forum needs folks like you who share all the ups and down of a cycle.. very good thread and you look like a beast after your var cycle...

----------


## reconforce4

did u feel any back pumps while anavar ?

----------


## heavyquestions

id like to see the results pics.

----------


## nikolas.st

i cant find the pics ? :/

----------


## Tdot_T

Good stuff man. 

Keep it up !

----------


## xnotoriousx

2 years old, nice

----------


## babykingkong

i cant see any pics at all man

----------


## ranging1

> i cant see any pics at all man


this threads 3 years old mate, maybe thats why?

----------


## Slindog

where are the pics?

----------


## Hard.On

omg.

----------


## makelovenotwar21

WHERE ARE THE [email protected]#$$%& PICS?!?!1 lol

----------


## CAGE

> WHERE ARE THE [email protected]#$$%& PICS?!?!1 lol


I FOUND THEM !!!!!  :0joker:  lol

----------


## rookie builder

looks good written down, sounds good in theory, lets see some B/A pics bro! also can you post a pic of the Var you have?

----------


## Nipcup

Nice work old thread tho

----------


## seala8

solid gains from var alone. Might have to look into it

----------


## bob_howdy84

How can I view the pictures?

----------


## Cuz

> How can I view the pictures?


damn man, you brought up a thread that is years old. lol how did you find it

----------


## Sathane

I saw it on the first page of the new male members stuff, I think.

I'm also wondering how I can see pictures and stuff. Is there a minimum post count before the site features are actually available?

----------

